# Cruze LTZ wheel swap



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

They will bolt right up 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Step 1: Acquire some LTZ wheels
Step 2: Remove current LT wheels
Step 3: Install LTZ wheels
Step 4: ?
Step 5: Profit


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Basically, if it fits on one Cruze (bolt on, not an adapter) it will fit on ALL Cruze's. Especially if its OEM and is one of the wheels that comes stock.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good luck finding some LTZ wheels. I know a few site sell them but they're like $1600-$1800.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got a set that I've been wanting to swap for some LT wheels


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Nobody said:


> I've got a set that I've been wanting to swap for some LT wheels


I have 1LT rims & live close, I would make that swap.


----------



## Migtov (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi there, i have a lt r/s with 16 " wheels, want to swap?


----------



## tonedaddy (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the 16 inch LT wheels and tires with less than 3k on them. I would drive to you and throw in some extra cash mine do not have a mark on them, sending you a PM


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow strong offers.

I have hub caps, you mad?


----------



## tonedaddy (Nov 29, 2012)

I just picked up 4 18" ltz wheels off ebay for $575 to my door.




Starks8 said:


> Good luck finding some LTZ wheels. I know a few site sell them but they're like $1600-$1800.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

tonedaddy said:


> I just picked up 4 18" ltz wheels off ebay for $575 to my door.


you must have bought them the same day they were put up on ebay! They don't seem to stick around long. Got any pics of them? You put them on your cruze yet?


----------



## tonedaddy (Nov 29, 2012)

Actually the guy had them on ebay for $675 for 3 days and no one bought them. He then put them back on for $575 and I got em. He lives 200 miles from me and is having someone he works with bring them to me at no charge LUCKY!


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

awesome deal! I actually like the look of the LTZ rims alot, wonder how they look plasti dipped


----------

